# T-12 question



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

I am not sure if this is the correct part of the forum to ask this or not, but I hope to get the right answer.
What size are the 8' Slimline & HO bulbs; are they T-12 or what?
Are they going to be phased out here in the next few years? What will replace them?
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

subelect said:


> I am not sure if this is the correct part of the forum to ask this or not, but I hope to get the right answer.
> What size are the 8' Slimline & HO bulbs; are they T-12 or what?
> Are they going to be phased out here in the next few years? What will replace them?
> Thanks,
> Rick



Stock up now because they are going to be gone by 2014 i beleave that is how the law is stated:no:


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

subelect said:


> I am not sure if this is the correct part of the forum to ask this or not, but I hope to get the right answer.
> What size are the 8' Slimline & HO bulbs; are they T-12 or what?
> Are they going to be phased out here in the next few years? What will replace them?
> Thanks,
> Rick


If you mean "old school", single pin ones are 75W or 60W ES. 
the recessed contact HOs are 110W or 95W ES

They're called F96T12 and F96T12/HO

The 110W HO is banned already except for cold and outdoor use. I believe the replacement lamps on market are mostly 95W/HO and 60W standard output. They're like the 34W 4' equivalent of 8' lamps.

There are T8 replacements, but they require a ballast replacement, although the sockets are the same(HO to HO, normal to normal) F96T8/HO 86W is uncommon. F96T8 standard output 59W was common, but I see them less and less in the last few years. 

59W 8 footer provides more lumens per watt than 32W and they're perfectly fine once installed, but I think they're fading, because they're logistics and handling nightmare. 4' lamps can be carried in normal service vehicles and even passenger cars. Distribution centers, delivery services, supply houses, etc don't like 8'ers. 

A pair of two F32T8s back to back is a common configuration for replacing F96T12 75W, but you'll need sockets in the middle and change to bi-pin on ends.



HARRY304E said:


> Stock up now because they are going to be gone by 2014 i beleave that is how the law is stated:no:


Stock them up where? Unless storage is plentiful and you have no better use for the space, that's a bad idea. Inventory costs money to acquire and its like money that earns no return, except its worse since they take up space.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Electric_Light said:


> Stock them up where? Unless storage is plentiful and you have no better use for the space, that's a bad idea. Inventory costs money to acquire and its like money that earns no return, except its worse since they take up space.


Yeah, I still have about half a case of T17 power groove lamps that I use once in a blue moon for gas station outside lighting. It'll probably be 10 years before I use those up.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I still have about half a case of T17 power groove lamps that I use once in a blue moon for gas station outside lighting. It'll probably be 10 years before I use those up.


 Or just get rid of them now. Consumer electronics require proper disposal in some areas. This is a recent thing. Give it ten years and who knows how you have to dispose of fluorescent lamps.

You might end up with substantial disposal cost to deal with.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Electric_Light said:


> Or just get rid of them now. Consumer electronics require proper disposal in some areas. This is a recent thing. Give it ten years and who knows how you have to dispose of fluorescent lamps.
> 
> You might end up with substantial disposal cost to deal with.


Are they still making pg17 lamps?


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Are they still making pg17 lamps?


It's still in their product database...


----------

